

Peter Thiels first Australian investment @scriptrock - BrianGaffney
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/07/24/australian-business-software-firm-scriptrock-raises-1-2m-from-500-startups-peter-thiel-and-more/

======
rhorton
Great stuff - great to see some Aussies hitting it out of the (AT&T) Park!

